# Keeping Candy



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

We recieved several boxes of chocolate candy for Christmas. Does anyone know a good way to store it? The boxes are wrapped in cello. Could I just keep them in a popcorn tin?


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

Sorry, but I do believe you have a problem with Chocolate.

Hard candy I understand will store almost indefinitely, but chocolate doesn't.

May be wrong, but enjoy while you can. JMHO


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Chocolate Fact Sheet - GourmetSpot

How Long Will Chocolate Candy Stay Fresh? | eHow.com

Hope these are helpful.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I've eaten some in older mre's. I don't know if they were treated or packed any differently than regular candy. It was a little chalky and white. It tasted slightly different, but not bad or strong. It's been a few years, but I think the mre's were 8-10 yrs old at the time. Maybe vac pack them in a mason jar or pop 'em in the freezer and see how long they last. 
I think tootsie rolls, suckers, sweet tarts might hold up better, but you already have it so you have nothing to loose.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

If I remember right the white "bloom" on chocolate bars is the "fats/cocoa butter" coming to the surface and while not really pretty, not gonna kill ya! 
But chocolates that have different fillings like the jellies and creams and even caramels will not last as long and would probably lose their yummieness much faster than just plain chocolate.
I just used some of my stored cooking chocolates and while they had the white bloom they melted down and cooked into brownies with no problems and they(the brownies) tasted just fine.
But if you want them to last a bit longer you could put them in a nice mason jar and then try vacuuming out the air(if you have a vac-packer) or even put them into a single layer and vac-packing them in the food saver type plastic would make them last for several more months as long as they don't get too hot and melt into a nice mixed goo.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

Emerald said:


> *If I remember right the white "bloom" on chocolate bars is the "fats/cocoa butter" coming to the surface and while not really pretty, not gonna kill ya! *
> But chocolates that have different fillings like the jellies and creams and even caramels will not last as long and would probably lose their yummieness much faster than just plain chocolate.
> I just used some of my stored cooking chocolates and while they had the white bloom they melted down and cooked into brownies with no problems and they(the brownies) tasted just fine.
> But if you want them to last a bit longer you could put them in a nice mason jar and then try vacuuming out the air(if you have a vac-packer) or even put them into a single layer and vac-packing them in the food saver type plastic would make them last for several more months as long as they don't get too hot and melt into a nice mixed goo.


Yes, that is correct. Some say it changes the flavor of the chocolate but I sure can't tell it if it does. 

I have FoodSavered chocolate candies and frozen them and other than just a little bloom (less than when I leave them in the pantry) they seem do last forever.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks so much guys for all the information.


----------

